# Exponenten mit UNICODE



## Hatschi (10. Mai 2010)

Ich möchte ein Polynom darstellen in der Weise x hoch 4, + x hoch 3 ... Hierbei hilft mir den Unicode ja noch weiter und in einer entsprechenden Schriftart geht das auch. Aber wie schreibe ich denn zB. x hoch 10? Die Null funktioniert, doch finde ich keine 1, sondern nur ein kleines "i" und das wird zB. in einer paint(Graphics) nicht dargestellt sondern nur das altbekannte Kästchen...


----------



## Landei (10. Mai 2010)

Falls du von Swing redest: Da würde vielleicht HTML helfen, etwa

```
JLabel label = new JLabel("<html>2<sup>x-3</sup> in H<sub>2</sub>SO<sub>4</sub> lösen</html>")
```


----------



## Michael... (10. Mai 2010)

Verwendest Du Swing? Dann könnte man das mit Hilfe von html darstellen:

```
JLabel label = new JLabel("<html>x<sup>4</sup>+y<sup>1245687</sup></html>");
```


----------



## Wortraum (10. Mai 2010)

Die 1 war bereits in ISO-8859-1 definiert und liegt somit irgendwo „vorne“ zwischen 128 und 255. Dort liegen auch 2 und 3.

Und hier sind einmal alle hochgestellten Zahlen: ¹²³⁴⁵⁶⁷⁸⁹⁰
Und noch die tiefergestellten, falls Du die brauchst: ₁₂₃₄₅₆₇₈₉₀


----------



## Hatschi (10. Mai 2010)

k, danke, das mit der 1 klappt jetzt. Das mit HTML hätte ich auch gerne gemacht, aber ich hab das halt in ner paint(Graphics) drin, oder kann ich da auch HTML reinmalen?


----------

